# Nice Redfish in the Freeport Marsh



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hooked up with my friend Joey Barnet from GNettFishing.com 979-997-0039 in the Freeport Marsh and picked up some really nice upper slot redfish. Bonus Flounder as well.

Most of the redfish came on top-waters - super spook junior (the color was called Spectrum), and pearl gulp swimming mullet under the click cork. Joey and I both prefer the chugger style corks for redfish.

So what was the pattern? It was at the tail end of the end outgoing tide, early with cloudy skies and dropping barometer. There was bait everywhere that we found fish... no bait (tiny shad and glass minnows) ...then no fish. The tide had the fish stacked way back... and we were fishing a wind blown shoreline (aka the Lee Shore). Bottom varied but was mostly mud with some scattered shell.

Definitely covered in detail in the Redfish DVD from TroutSupport.com. Let Joey show ya'll some marsh tricks, it's a great way to put your new knowledge from the DVDs to work.

It was also really fun to have Joey's wife Brooke on the boat...I'm sure most you were going to ask who the hot girl was anyway ;-) She was a total hoot, great girl.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Couple more pics of the Brooke...eerrr I mean more fish ;-)


----------

